# GLASGOW | Public Transport



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Glasgow Subway Labour Dispute*

*Fresh war of words breaks out in subway dispute *
11 May 2005
The Herald

THE chances of a speedy resolution to the four-month-old Glasgow Subway dispute took a step in the wrong direction last night following a fresh war of words. 

Union officials reacted angrily to claims from Strathclyde Passenger Transport that an internal power struggle within the Transport and General Workers' Union had delayed a settlement. 

On Monday, workers rejected a deal which would have guaranteed most employees nearly GBP20,000 a year. The offer was rejected by just 15 votes and one manager has admitted that sacking all the strikers was now an option. 

Harry Copeland, shop steward, who is part of the T&G negotiating team and the station master at Partick, was criticised for his role in the dispute. 

An SPT management source said talks had progressed well until Mr Copeland returned from holiday when negotiations collapsed. 

The T&G said management sources speaking out against one shop steward only served to worsen the atmosphere and put at risk any chances of a negotiated settlement. 

Scott Foley, T&G regional industrial organiser, said: 

"What SPT needs to do is ref lect, as we in the T&G are doing, on why the latest pay offer was rejected. 

"Personalising the dispute to one shop steward, who has actually done his best to put the latest offer to his colleagues in an open manner, distracts from the process." 

He added: "The travelling public will not understand or forgive SPT if, by their illjudged and ill-informed intervention against one individual, they prolong a dispute by snatching defeat from the jaws of victory." 

The union has organised a further mass meeting for Sunday. Union members will discuss how they want to proceed and brief the negotiators. 

The T&G was reported as claiming that the idea of a power struggle had been overplayed. A source said: "Our negotiators are having problems with SPT's middle managers. They are quite appalling. 

The latest offer was not recommended by the union because it did not accurately ref lect what had been previously said by management." 

SPT denied that, and said it was disappointed the pay row had not been settled. 

Both sides said they were prepared to continue negotiations, but SPT said it had the option of sacking almost 200 train drivers, safety workers and ticket collectors, as well as station masters and deputies. 

Changes in employment law mean management will be allowed to tear up the contracts of employment of every striker from May 13, rehiring them under different terms and conditions. 

New employment laws allow managers to dismiss strikers after an industrial dispute has been going on for 12 weeks, but they have to show that all reasonable steps have been taken to find a solution. 

The latest deal rejected by staff, which the SPT described as its "final pay offer", would have given drivers a guaranteed income of GBP19,848 by 2006/07. 

Station masters would have received GBP19,653 and station assistants GBP16,107, an average increase of about 10 per cent.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

a pay rise of 10 % seems reasonable surely. nless they haven't had a pay rise for some time more than 2 years then surely 10% is pretty good. Obviously it is not that well paid and compared to the london underground it is quite a bit lower - then again glasgow is cheaper to live in.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

*The Glasgow Subway Extreme Challenge*

A classic student stunt in Glasgow, UK

The challenge: You are on the Glasgow subway, and you have to get off at Buchanan Street station and somehow get to the next stop (St Enoch Centre), in time to get back on the train you got off at Buchanan Street.

The facts: The train takes roughly 55 - 60 seconds to get from Buchanan St. to St Enoch. Above the ground it's a downhill run on one of the UK's most prestigious shopping streets, with two road crossings intersecting it.

Rules: You can do anything you like to get from one stop to the next, bearing in mind that Buchanan Street is a pedestrianised precinct, so no cars can be used.

*A video of someone attempting the Challenge*:Glasgow Subway Challenge

The map:










It's a quality idea - are there any other cities where you could do a similar stunt on the Metro/Subway?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes there was a stunt arranged (I forget who by) to show how 'slow' the underground, especially my beloved District Line, is.

It involved getting off a Wimbledon train at Sloane Square and sprinting down the Kings Road through Chelsea to Fulham Broadway (5 stops) and trying to beat the train there. Some of the pack succeeded, some didn't make it.

It was a bit unfair on the District Line though; Sloane Square to Fulham is not direct as the crow flies whereas the Kings Road is, so the train is covering probably twice the distance as well as stopping at Earl's Court, where trains are timetabled a few minute's dwell for connections.

It was a one off I believe, I think it may have been organised by the Evening Standard (who hate the underground) or a passenger pressure group. I'd laugh if the runners had been hit by a bus on the King's Road


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Haha I reckoned it had to be possible with the Tube 

I know what you mean though, meandering routes do not a straight line make, theres no real point in trying to show the service up there. If it's such a problem, why don't the lazy buggers just walk!


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

haha very funny!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

It should be possible in Hamburg to catch the same train after a walk. Hamburg's line U1 is U-shaped, which I would consider a sin of urban planning because subway lines should be built as straight as possible to be efficient.

The stations Sengelmannstrasse and Alter Teichweg are only 2.5 km apart but line U1 needs 32 minutes for the distance and makes a huge curve through the city centre with 18 stations along the way. So it should be easy to catch the same train after a relaxed walk between the two stations. So it won't be as spectacular as the Glasgow challenge


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Definitly possible in the above-grounf portion of the Boston green line. Ive raced the train before. Walking. And won (true, the traffic lights helped)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I guess you could also do that on the U shaped Yonge-University-Spadina line as well, transferring onto the Bloor-Danforth line from the Yonge to the Spadina segments.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Glasgow's Buses*


----------



## hinto (Jul 15, 2005)

hkskyline said:


>


This paint scheme reminds me of the defunct China Motor Bus in Hong Kong.


----------



## Blue Dragon (May 6, 2006)

Hey! First post for me here. I seem to recall that a site (Maybe this one!) said that some of the Leyland buses that used to work in Hong Kong are now being used by First in Glasgow. Is this still the case?


----------



## Kentigern (Apr 8, 2005)

*Glasgow subway*

Glasgow has drawn up plans to extend its subway:

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/display.var.1257642.0.0.php


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

So Glasgow should get a double ring. And that should cost over 2 billion pounds?


----------



## Kentigern (Apr 8, 2005)

Apparently. Seems way too expensive for just seven more stations and redevelopment of the existing stations. We could get an entire Manchester Metrolink for that money!


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

Glasgow subway vehicles look really scary! Did someone ever got decapitated while the doors were closing?


----------



## Fortyfiver (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sure I saw, many years ago in Glasgow (my birthplace), a book about the subway which mentioned a proposal to build a second circle which would touch on the original one at Buchanan Street and St Enoch, and cover a large area of the east end. Seems to me that this plan dated from the 30's or 40's. I'm pretty sure I browsed this book in John Smiths in St Vincent Street during my university years (mid 1960's). So I don't think this new plan is original. Frankly I don't think there's any chance that it will become a reality.

PS I checked the catalog of the Mitchell Library, and the only book I can find about the subway (published in the 60's) is "The Glasgow Subway" by David Lawrie Thomson, for the Scottish Tramway Museum Society, published in 1964. The date is certainly in line with my recollection. Perhaps a Glasgow forum member could look this book up at the Mitchell and see if I haven't imagined this?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Glasgow subway takes on new blue look *
15 August 2007
The Herald

AS a nickname it made more sense than the cryptic title of the controversial Stanley Kubrick movie. 

The Clockwork Orange, the term of affection for Glasgow's rudimentary subway system since the early 1980s, is no more. 

The last carriage with the characteristic orange livery has now been taken out of circulation as part of the modernisation of the subway's rolling stock. All the trailer cars in Strathclyde Partnership for Transport's subway fleet are being rebuilt, the interiors redesigned and exteriors rebranded at a cost of GBP1.7m. 

The first of the newly refurbished cars, with a bright blue exterior in support of Glasgow's bid to host the 2014 Commonwealth Games, came into service yesterday complete with new suspension and braking systems, replacement upholstery with "contemporary colour scheme" in line with SPT's trademark carmine and cream colours and new interior lighting to assist the visually impaired. 

Other improvements include a redesign of interior hand rails, in line with the requirements of the Disability Discrimination Act. 

The workwas carried out by Glasgow-based Railcare Ltd. 

Glasgow's subway, the third oldest in the world after London and Budapest, adopted the brash orange branding following a major overhaul of the system in 1980. 

John Messner, curator of transport and technology at the Glasgow Museum of Transport, said the orange gave the subway a distinction from its previous incarnation, as well as other underground rail systems. 

He said: "Orange wasn't unique but it was totally different from before and its hard to think of another subway which had that consistent orange colour. It was appreciated and loved by many people and there'll be many memories of it." 

SPT chairman AlistairWatson said: "The subway system has served Glasgow well for more than 100 years and remains an important part of the transport infrastructure. 

"We're under no illusion that Glasgow, as a 21st century city, needs a modern subway."


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Now we'll have to call it Clockwork Blue... Is that really better than Clockwork Orange?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Blue just seems so wrong...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some videos bout the transformation of Glasgow transportation system in the 1970's.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a great shame that the 'Trans-Clyde' attempt at a fully integrated city wide system never came to be. I'd love to see the 'Strathclyde Red' (Orange) colour return to the trains and buses!


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

The Suburban network did once have it's own separate identity. They were known as 'the blue trains'.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess Crossrail and the Airport Link are both off the cards for now? It would be great if places north/west of Glasgow could have direct access to the West Coast Main Line. Especially if the London high speed line is ever extended across the border. Current plans would be for an urban rail/subway interchange station at West Street - there's not much out there so space and a main interchange station out there would do much for regeneration.

I came across this map of what the local SPT services using crossrail might look like:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Kolothos said:


> It's probably the only modern looking station we have!


No bother ... most tourists who've visited Glasgow find the city quite grand-looking, beautiful


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

DaeguDuke said:


> I guess Crossrail and the Airport Link are both off the cards for now? It would be great if places north/west of Glasgow could have direct access to the West Coast Main Line. Especially if the London high speed line is ever extended across the border. Current plans would be for an urban rail/subway interchange station at West Street - there's not much out there so space and a main interchange station out there would do much for regeneration.


See, Crossrail via the City Union viaduct does link the north and the south of the Clyde, but it does absolutely nothing in terms of linking Central and Queen Street and it takes passengers away from the centre of the city. If we really want Crossrail, it has to be properly done, i.e, a deep bored tunnel under the city.









The City Union line would serve light rail better, trains could feed onto it from the Cathcart Circle, with German Stadtbahn style rolling stock running between the City Centre and the Suburbs. This allows for expansion elsewhere into the city, and gives us a pretty substantial Metro/Light Rail system. Link it up to the Fastlink routes, convert those routes to Light Rail, and we have a very large system indeed. It won't come cheap of course, but it's something that would be very worthwhile.

Glasgow should be aiming to have a Euro-style hierarchy of transport. S for Subway, M for Metro/Light Rail and R for heavy rail services, which I would like to see take on a more Dublin DART style of operation.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

The Cathcart Circle:









Not so much a circle as a loop around Glasgow's southside, terminating at Glasgow Central. There are two branch lines: One to Newton in the nearby South Lanarkshire, where it interchanges with the Argyle Line, and one to Neilston in nearby East Renfrewshire.

It's a well used line running through many of the southsides high population areas, such as Cathcart, Govanhill and Shawlands. It's a heavy rail line operated by ScotRail, but, like the other electrified lines within Glasgow, it is effectively an S-Bahn or Metro type line.

Class 380 (left) and Class 314 (right) at Glasgow Central. The 314 is the main workhorse of the line, with Class 380's deployed onto the line during morning rush hour.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/killie65/with/6058526179/#photo_6058526179

The wonderful victorian station at Maxwell Park.









The line's namesake: Cathcart. (which has since been refurbished in the blue and white colours of ScotRail)









Mount Florida station - serving Hampden and Langside College. The line's main interchange between Circle, Neilston and Newton.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/killie65/7448887852/

Crosshill station - probably the narrowest heavy rail station in Greater Glasgow.









The Class 314


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Planned improvements to St. Enoch station on the Subway:


M_Riaz said:


> Thanks chris i managed to downlaod that file.
> 
> Some Visuals of Proposed St Enoch canopys.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Clyde Fastlink:









It's a Bus Rapid Transit scheme for Glasgow. In the above map, the darker orange is the existing Subway, the light orange is the planned route for completion in 2014, the yellow is the planned expansion to Renfrew. In lilac I have drawn the north bank route, which was part of the original Fastlink plans, and runs mostly on an abandoned railway alignment. The other lilac route running south is an existing ''High Quality Bus Corridor'', and studies are currently being undertaken to assess a potential conversion of this route to Fastlink.

Fastlink was originally conceived as an alternative to a light rail system, with provisions for a future conversion to light rail. Some sections of segregated busway are already in place.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Transport utility considerations aside, this belongs in the bad architecture hall of fame:


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it looks fantastic.

Have you seen what the station currently looks like?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

What's that? A new and re-modelled entrance to the Underground each decade?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:lol: Not taking yourselves seriously must be so healthy!


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

flierfy said:


> What's that? A new and re-modelled entrance to the Underground each decade?


No, St. Enoch currently has two different entrances which both date from the 1977-1980 modernisation project.

All the current improvements are part of the current modernisation project. Automatic trains, PSD's, smart ticketing and vastly improved frequencies will be the result of all this.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

A lonely Bridge Street station, last winter, probably at around 11am during the weekend.. 



Pollokshaws West station, this line is scheduled to be electrified at some point in the next five years.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

There's a difference between outdated design and bad design. Hopefully what's replacing it will be timeless and nice enough to last more than 40 years.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

I think that those proposed entrances are so different in style from the Victorian station building that they don't compete with it or detract from it. I think they are an improvement.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

The Victorian station building itself hasn't actually been used as an entrance since 1977. It's a cafe now.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally, the 21st century! Scotland should be getting smartcard ticketing soon. Uninspiringly called the 'Saltire Card', but hey, no more paper tickets. Now the thousands of commuters flooding into Central every morning can touch in or out to pass through the gates, just like in London.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-19784516

This one is Scotland wide, but I'd expect Glasgow to get it's own special integrated version of it, or a different, but compatible, scheme all together.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Long term, the suburban lines could be upgraded into subsurface subway lines with subway branding. It would then have priority for capacity improvements where demand permits.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely, it would make great sense, and it would represent an integrated mass transit system for Greater Glasgow. People usually just think of our wee circle line Subway, but in reality, that's effectively just the central part of a much larger system.

Unfortunately there is no real will to do this. SPT haven't run rail services since 2005, and while most Glasgow area trains still have the SPT liveries, Transport Scotland is running the show now, so for the foreseeable future, the rail system of Glasgow is simply just a part of 'Scotland's Railway'. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, ScotRail provide a very good service, and Transport Scotland will be providing new electrification schemes and rolling stock all over Scotland in the coming years.

A good compromise could be for some sort of simple Glasgow specific branding to be introduced to services (So, for example, a blue square with a 'C' for Commuter, or ClydeRail, or something could be introduced to indicate stations, in the same way as the Merseyrail in Liverpool/Birkenhead). If new cross Glasgow routes are established, and interchange locations increase, the system will allow for higher frequencies and more Metro style operation. But, for now, Transport Scotland want to push the image of a Scotland-wide system, rather than one system for Glasgow and one system for the rest.

Perhaps if Glasgow was the capital, things would be different, but in the eyes of the government, Glasgow shouldn't have special status.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

The Glasgow Subway:

Opening in the December of 1896, it's the third oldest underground metro line in the world (although there are subsurface lines in Glasgow which pre-date the Subway) after the London Underground and the Budapest Metro. The Glasgow Subway has never been expanded from it's original loop, as it is considered to be too expensive to build new deep level lines under Glasgow, and the existing heavy rail network already serves central Glasgow well enough.

Originally known as the 'Glasgow District Subway', it was the world's only cable hauled underground railway. It formed the third underground railway line in Glasgow, along side the 'Central Glasgow Railway' and the 'City and District Railway'. It was electrified in 1935, and renamed by the Glasgow Corporation to the 'Glasgow Underground' in 1936, which it was to remain named until the SPT changed the name back to the 'Glasgow Subway' in the 2000s. As a result of this, many Glaswegians will refer to it as either the Subway, or the Underground (or unnergrun, in the local patter  ). And, due to the fact that it shares the 'tube' style design of the deep level LU lines, many 'new' Glaswegians, or tourists will refer to it as 'the tube'.

The line itself is roughly 10km in length, and links the city centre with the west-end and the old dockland areas on the south bank of the clyde. It has 15 stations. The track is of 4ft narrow gague, due to the difficulty of tunnelling through Glasgow's hard rock, as opposed to London's clay.

Pre 1977 modernisation:

West Street:








http://www.submitresponse.co.uk/archives/images/2006/01/WestStInt1.jpg

Copland Road (now 'Ibrox'):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7832432538/

Copland Road (many stations used natural light. During the 1977 modernisation, these stations were sadly remodelled with faux-tube style plastic walls)








http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6228/6341668150_12960513d3_z.jpg

St. Enoch (adjacent the old St. Enoch mainline station, now the site of a shopping centre):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7361730102/

Post 1977 modernisation: In 1977, the Subway was closed for three years. In that time, it was fully revamped, and a stretch of the now disused underground Central Glasgow Railway was reopened as the Argyle Line of the suburban heavy rail network. The stations have mostly remained the same since the 1980 opening. However the Subway is going through it's second modernisation project currently, and will see improvements to stations, tracks, signals and rolling stock. The Subway will be fully automatic by 2016, at least.

Buchanan Street - The busiest on the line with almost 3 million passengers a year. Provides direct interchange with suburban and regional services at Queen Street railway station.

Main entrance on Buchanan Street:









Entrance from Queen Street station:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/weetrees/6649996443/

South entrance on Buchanan Street:









Station concourse and ticket barriers:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5327162644/

Platform level (note the late 70s decor, with a 21st century glass barrier on the island platform)









I'll post some other stations up later!


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Dalmarnock Station - *Argyle Line*

Currently undergoing redevelopment, as it will serve the Commonwealth Games' Athlete's Village and the new Commonwealth/Emirates Arena which includes the new velodrome and indoor sports arena.

Renders:

















Current progress (from this thread on another forum - http://urbanglasgow.co.uk/archive/dalmarnock-station-sept.-2012__o_t__t_3235.html)


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Hillhead -* Subway*

The first of the 'modernised' stations. One of the busiest on the line. It serves Byres Road in the heart of the West End, and serves Glasgow University.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

A few central Glasgow stations on the two cross-city sub-surface lines.

High Street - *North Clyde Line*

















Queen Street (Low Level) - *North Clyde Line*









Bridgeton - *Argyle Line*









Anderston - *Argyle Line*

















Charing Cross - *North Clyde Line*


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Some stations in the west of the Greater Glasgow/Strathclyde area:

Greenock West - *Inverclyde Line*









Paisley Gilmour Street - *Inverclyde Line/Ayrshire Coast Line*









Wemyss Bay - *Inverclyde Line* *interchange with ferry services


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Whitecraigs - *Cathcart Circle Line*









Crosshill - *Cathcart Circle Line*


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great update, Thx


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad you're enjoying them 

Pollokshaws East - *Cathcart Circle Line*


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Got any pics of the improvements to the Paisley Gilmour St area?


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Not personally on me, no. I'm never in Paisley, so I'm not sure what's been improved upon.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Govan - *Subway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2576062578/


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Is this a subway? It looks more like a rail station to me?


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

That particular picture is of the Subway. The rest of the pictures are from the urban heavy rail network.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Cessnock - *Subway*


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Kolothos said:


> That particular picture is of the Subway. The rest of the pictures are from the urban heavy rail network.


Ah, I see. You mean subway in terms of metro rather a subway.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep! The Glasgow Subway is it's name. We tend to refer to subways as underpasses. 

http://www.spt.co.uk/subway/


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Cowcaddens - *Subway*









(has since had the new platform edge tiles, as in the Cessnock photo, placed)


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

What is the ridership of Glasgow subway? It seems pretty small system, one line, tiny trains...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, it is pretty small. The busiest stations will see around 2 million passengers per year.

The most recent stat for daily ridership I can find is 2007/2008, where the daily passenger count was on average, 39,698. I'd like to think that's increased now though. During peak times (8-9am and 5-6pm), travelling between the West-End and the City Centre, the trains are very crowded and packed.

Many reasons for this. Just one line, and small trains, as you say. Some of the stations south of the Clyde are in run down empty areas with little housing or development (however new developments in these areas in the near future will boost Subway numbers).

Like I said in the first post, unlike in London, our original sub-surface underground railways were not absorbed into the Subway, and remain part of the main lines today. The urban and commuter rail network is the largest outside of London in the UK, and as such carries many more passengers per day.

Hopefully the new modernisation works, and automatic trains, will help increase capacity in the system and increase ridership. Perhaps someday the Subway will be extended or expanded in some way, but right now the Scottish Government is spending it's transport money elsewhere (like the Edinburgh Trams project).


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Kolothos said:


> Not too sure, but quite large capacity. We have these newer ones too.. Also massive in length!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must take ages for passengers to embark/disembark via only one front door. Why so many British cities outside London opt for such configuration?


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

I really don't know, but I think in London, it's regulation to have a double door configuration, as bus operators run services to requirements by TfL. Wheras in all other cities, bus operators can do what they like, and having the single door prevents fare evasion. 

You can easily tell an ex-London bus in Glasgow. The bus I took to Bridge Street Subway this morning clearly had it's second set of doors removed at some point, it had the side sections, and dodgy sized windows in place, and the stairs to the upper deck were placed further down the bus. It was used as an extra standing/pram area.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Kolothos said:


> I really don't know, but I think in London, it's regulation to have a double door configuration, as bus operators run services to requirements by TfL. Wheras in all other cities, bus operators can do what they like, and having the single door prevents fare evasion.


I can't imagine that fare evasion would be such a problem. Somehow two door configuration works in London where drivers clearly see if someone enters through the back door. So why not in other cities? 

I have suspicion that it is yet another example of the "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" nonsense. The one door policy was used for years so no one can't be bothered to change it. Even when it could shorten the passenger exchange times and overall journey times, especially on busy routes with many stops.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

geogregor said:


> I have suspicion that it is yet another example of the "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" nonsense. The one door policy was used for years so no one can't be bothered to change it. Even when it could shorten the passenger exchange times and overall journey times, especially on busy routes with many stops.


I think you may be right there. That attitude is very strong in terms of public transport in Glasgow.

The only buses that do have an exit door in Glasgow are the few bendy buses that operate in the city. They have a button and a gate to exit, to stop people jumping in.









The new Fastlink bus network should hopefully include buses with double doors. It's unclear at the moment as to what sort of bus we will get. Initially we were meant to get these:









But recent news seems to suggest otherwise. SPT will develop a brand for the new rapid bus network in line with the Subway, so it's a first step towards a more London way of running the buses in Glasgow.


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

geogregor said:


> It must take ages for passengers to embark/disembark via only one front door. Why so many British cities outside London opt for such configuration?


^^ It doesn't really take that long.

In my city Brighton, the doors are like this. Only at a few stops in the city centre is there a significant delay - and its not caused only by the single door. Most of the delay is people buying tickets from the driver- seriously one old granny can take as long to buy a ticket as it would take the entire bus to disembark. Thankfully they don't need to buy tickets any more but you can see my point. Well over half the travellers in my city use advance-purchase tickets, but you still buy from the driver in cash and this is the primary cause of any waiting at the bus stops.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Some routes in Glasgow could definitely do with them. The 44 route is especially brimmed in the rush hours. On many occasions, I've found myself having to push through a big pack of people who are all standing at the front of the bus (nobody ever moves up to the back to stand), and it's often hard to differentiate between the queue of people waiting to get off, and the people who are standing, which leaves you running down the bus to catch the doors before the driver shuts them!

I'm not sure how busy the buses are in Brighton, but certain routes in Glasgow can get very busy, often beyond capacity in the mornings, and the inclusion of a second set of doors would help things a lot. Glasgow should be announcing a smart card for public transport soon, so that will help the cause for double door buses.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

makita09 said:


> ^^ It doesn't really take that long.
> 
> In my city Brighton, the doors are like this. Only at a few stops in the city centre is there a significant delay - and its not caused only by the single door. Most of the delay is people buying tickets from the driver- seriously one old granny can take as long to buy a ticket as it would take the entire bus to disembark. Thankfully they don't need to buy tickets any more but you can see my point. Well over half the travellers in my city use advance-purchase tickets, but you still buy from the driver in cash and this is the primary cause of any waiting at the bus stops.


I have used buses in Edinburgh once or twice and even when they were shorter than the triple axis one form the picture above there were still significant delays caused by the mess at the busy stops. Embarking and disembarking caused clashes of two opposite queues of passengers.
Such buses on the busy city routes are pure madness.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

I totally agree with that. I use the buses enough to know this! I take the 45 or the 57 every morning, and even getting off at Bridge Street Subway during the rush hour, where nobody tends to board a northbound bus, is annoying, having to push through the standing passengers to get to the front.

Even worse on that one day a week where I transfer to Central Low Level to get a westbound train to Exhibition Centre. Madness!

And it's no better on the trains! On my line - the South Western Line - we're still using these awful Sprinters which are configured for more long distance journeys (like the West Highland Line), and as such don't have the door configuration to deal with high density urban movements. These trains are packed well beyond capacity in the mornings. You'll seldom find a place to stand let alone a place to sit in these things.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwbphotos/7379581204/

The line is to be electrified before 2020, but hopefully in the mean time, we get some of these cascaded down for when the Edinburgh-Glasgow line is electrified:


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

*Glasgow Central Station*

The larger of Glasgow's two terminal stations, Glasgow Central is the busiest railway station in the UK outside of London. 25 million passengers used the station last year, slightly more than Birmingham New Street.

It's locally known as simply 'Central' (If you want a return ticket from Mount Florida, you'd say ''Ah'l huv a return tae Central fae Mount Florida please'' to the ticky), and in the context of urban rail travel within Greater Glasgow and West Central Scotland, it is the main terminus for electric and diesel services to the south, but it also has platforms on the east/west orientated underground Argyle Line, with electric services to the east and west of Greater Glasgow.

It is also the northern terminus of the WCML among other things. All in all, the station has 16 platforms, with a short walk to the Subway station at St. Enoch Square.

With HS2 services coming in the next few decades, and a future high speed rail link to Edinburgh in the pipeline, Glasgow Central may be expanded to serve high speed rail, but the more favoured location at the moment is a new east facing station at High Street.


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kolothos said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwbphotos/7379581204/
> 
> The line is to be electrified before 2020, but hopefully in the mean time, we get some of these cascaded down for when the Edinburgh-Glasgow line is electrified:


Great thread. Worth mentioning that there are 4 Edinburgh-Glasgow lines, 2 of which are already electrified.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks mate, good to see some more GMA presence in the thread, I've been quietly updating this for a while now.

By 'Edinburgh-Glasgow line', I mean the main express route via Falkirk.

But yes, it is worth mentioning that there are three other lines!


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Rolling stock - *Class 314*

The Glasgow variant of British Rail's then third generation of standard suburban rolling stock. They were originally brought in to work the reopened underground line between Partick and Newton via Central (the Argyle Line), and now operate predominantly on the Cathcart Circle Line, the Inverclyde Line, and as of December of this year, the Paisley Canal Line.

The original 'Trans-Clyde' branded livery, electric trains in Glasgow were traditionally blue before the SPT orange came into force across all transport modes.








http://www.flickriver.com/photos/emdjt42/7028825053/

314 in the 'Strathclyde Transport' livery of the 90s.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwbphotos/6679552215/

In the 'SPT rail' livery of the 00s. Currently being replainted as part of a refurb project. Many 314s still carry this livery though.









Refurbished Scotrail liveried 314. After Transport Scotland took up the SPT franchise, they have applied a uniform brand identity to all of Scotland's railway lines, even Glasgow's metro-like inner-suburban lines.








pre-refurb interior:









The 314s natural successor is the 380. The 380 is designed not as a train for inner-suburban movements like the 314, but for longer journeys, and as such lacks the metro/tube-style seating arrangement.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwbphotos/8006792148/


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Rolling Stock - *Class 334*

Until the introduction of the 380s, the 334 was the newest EMU in the Strathclyde Transport area. 









These are built by Alstom, and are found working the North Clyde Line between Helensburgh, in Argyll & Bute, and Edinburgh Waverley, via Queen Street LL and the Airdrie to Bathgate link.









They were the last trains to be introduced into the SPT area rail network before Transport Scotland took over the network, thus incorporating it into a new Scotland-wide railway network.


----------



## sds (Nov 1, 2008)

I remember when the 334s were rolled out. We had them on the Lanark/Milngavie line for the longest time, as direct replacements for the old 303s. What a step up.

The Lanark line has gone a step back, now primarily running with refurbed class 314s.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

I prefer the 314s. Wider doorways and more standing room is a big plus during the rush hour, especially when compared to the 318s and 320s.

Transport Scotland really need to invest in lightweight ubran trains for Glasgow, it's just not good enough seeing a big ugly 318 take ages to slow to a stop in Central LL..

More bus stuff. The SPT in the past few years, have subsidised some bus routes, which would otherwise be in danger of being axed by private operators. So there are some SPT bus services in Glasgow. This particular bus is run by Henderson Travel on behalf of the SPT. Hopefully the introduction of quality bus contracts in the future will see all bus services running with this sort of livery.


Henderson 261 nsf by Wigan Airways, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Still one door by bus.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, still single entry/exit.


----------



## sds (Nov 1, 2008)

Kolothos said:


> I prefer the 314s. Wider doorways and more standing room is a big plus during the rush hour, especially when compared to the 318s and 320s.


Oh, hang on, I mean Lanark/Minlgavie inherited a bunch of 318s.

The Lanark commute is a long one, though. It requires lots of seats, which is what the 318s in their current configuration have I guess. I thought the 334s had the same 6/aisle/4 seat configuration, but perhaps I'm wrong. So the 318s presumably increase capacity without altering timetabling; the difference is that the 334s were new and more comfortable/reliable than the refurbed 318s.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

*Kelvinbridge - Subway*









The deepest station on the line, and the one with the widest island platform. That picture is now somewhat dated, as the station now carries the new SPT branding and font.

This station is very well used, as it provides close proximity to the eastern half of Glasgow Universities campus (the education and engineering schools are located close by), as well as the high density tenement area of the Woodlands and Woodside.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

*Argyle Street - Argyle Line* (Underground)
North entrance








Concourse








Escalators to ticket gates and passenger tunnel








Ticket gates








Escalators to platform level (Eastbound/Westbound)








Platform level


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Kolothos said:


> A Subway train running in open air at the Govan depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the cars never left the underground, that they were lifted up by some sort of crane mechaism for maintenance ?


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

dwdwone said:


> I thought the cars never left the underground, that they were lifted up by some sort of crane mechaism for maintenance ?


That was the case before the rebuild in the late 1970s. The only line to work like that now is London's Waterloo and City line.

Since the Subway reopened there's been a maintenance facility at Govan which is wholly above ground, including a short test track on a former railway alignment. But all of the passenger line is underground. The depot does give the weird sight of normal railway built at 4' 0'' gauge.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, there's an exit route from the circle between Ibrox and Govan. There's quite a bit of track on old railway alignment. 








Infact, that railway alignment leads onto the heavy rail lines into Paisley, and so by using a few bits of old alignment, a Subway extension into Renfrew (and to the airport) is certainly feasible, and I'm surprised it's not been brought up by the powers that be in the past few years.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Kolothos said:


> Yep, there's an exit route from the circle
> Infact, that railway alignment leads onto the heavy rail lines into Paisley, and so by using a few bits of old alignment, a Subway extension into Renfrew (and to the airport) is certainly feasible, and I'm surprised it's not been brought up by the powers that be in the past few years.


A couple of years ago they were talking about massive subway expansion. A few months later they decided they couldn't afford it, especially the tunneling. Which means they probably never considered using that track for an airport extension.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

The cost of an Eastern circle was quoted at around £3bn.

One of Transport Scotland's recommendations in a review a few years ago lists 'West of Scotland rail enhancements' as a project, which gives some insight into what could be developed in Glasgow.
http://www.transportscotland.gov.uk...ications-and-consultations/j11260a-05.htm#a24


> A.245 This intervention supports the terminal capacity issues in Glasgow, which significantly constrain the future ability of the rail network in the West of Scotland to respond to challenges and facilitate change. This intervention supports the objectives to address rail capacity issues in central Glasgow and increase public transport access to areas of economic activity. It also assists in contributing to objectives within corridors that serve Glasgow. The detail of the strategy builds on improvements to be delivered through the Edinburgh to Glasgow Improvements Programme, and could include:
> 
> The development of a Metro/Light Rapid Transit network across Glasgow comprising a mixture of conversion of heavy rail (e.g. part or all of the Cathcart Circle), lines on existing redundant infrastructure (e.g. Great Western Road / Botanic Gardens), new lines (e.g. Clyde Waterfront) and some on-road or next-to-road sections; and/or
> The provision of a new city centre station linking the rail network to the south and east of the city; and/or
> ...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

*Strathclyde Tram*
In the early nineties, thanks to the success of Manchester's Metrolink, a similar system was almost given the go ahead. Unfortunately it was veto'd by the private bus companies, who found some kind of loophole allowing them to do such a thing (I'm not too clued in on the details, but that's sort of what happened).








The line would have linked Maryhill in the west (terminating at the former site of Maryhill Central on the Glasgow Central Railway) with Easterhouse in the East. Line 1 would have been the beginnings of a larger system, returning a tramway to Glasgow, a city which once had one of the largest systems in Europe.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

mmm, new escalators at Buchanan Street. Won't be long before the new glass canopies go up!


Xtreminal said:


> Buchanan street station. Shot this yesterday. If not picky workers, who spy on you like you are from Mars and trying to invade this place, I would've gotten far better photos.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Cardonald - *Inverclyde Line/Ayrshire Coast Line*









Located on the main rail corridor into Paisley (Paisley Gilmour Street). Probably the busiest stretch of railway in Scotland. The middle track was put in for extra capacity for express services and freight trains, which frequent this corridor. (The middle track was originally intended for the mothballed Glasgow Airport Rail Link).


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Found a video of the refurbished Hillhead.





By 2016, we should have platform screens and automatic trains in place.

And here's a great video of what once was, when Glaswegians travelled deep under the city in wooden cars once hauled by cable, but in their 'modernised' electrified form.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It's just 3 cars? Pretty short trains for a metro line.


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

I love the 15p single fare in the second video!!

It's sad to admit that since that was made only one other British city has gained an underground.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Falubaz said:


> It's just 3 cars? Pretty short trains for a metro line.


It's a very old line, and the stations weren't extended massively in the late 70s, so we went from 2 cars to 3.

It's not really an issue though, the fact that the Subway is so short means that it's only really heavily used during rush hour for the people who have to get to the West End from the City Centre (usually as an onward journey from a commuter train or a bus).

It was very packed this morning at around 08:30, but it's no worse than any other metro system in the world. It's seldom over-capacity.

It's quite usual to see 6 to 8 car trains on the network rail lines absolutely packed, and some of these lines are metro-like in terms of rolling stock, service frequency, and distance between stations.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Exhibition Centre - *Argyle Line*

Eastbound platform









Westbound platorm









Westbound train under the Clyde Expressway


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

It's quite an old video now (Hillhead's been upgraded since), but it's worth a watch.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Another great wee video of the Underground in 1973.





Just look at the state of those stations. It really highlights the true extent of demolition and depopulation of central Glasgow in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ It is true that the city looks very gritty in this video.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

A Low Level train at Central in the 80s, not long after the reopening of the Glasgow Central Railway as the Argyle Line. 









It's not been changed since. In fact, this station is said to be haunted, there are markings of a mans face in decades of dust on the station walls. This was pointed out to me by a friend while I was waiting on a train to Exhibition Centre one morning.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

A 318 on the Argyle Line, on approach to Partick.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/douglas_herbert/5539891467/

This is Glasgow Cross. Trains did once travel across that bridge into a station, but the line is disused these days (apart from the odd movement of rolling stock from north to south of the Clyde). The Argyle Line runs through a disused station underneath.









Plans to reopen the City Union line as part of Glasgow Crossrail gave us some cool renders, especially of Glasgow Cross, which would become an interchange.

















Cumberland Street Station in the Gorbals would gain a modern successor..

















And an interchange at West Street with the Subway would be incorporated:

















Those renders are now quite old, and Glasgow Crossrail is not going ahead at the moment, but the line will probably reopen again some day, perhaps as part of a new Metro network, or as a Suburban heavy rail line..


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Some more pictures of the City Union Line. Still occasionally used for freight and passenger stock movements. The line weaves it's way through more forgotten parts of Glasgow's city centre.









































It's a wonderful asset to the city, and it's crying out to be reused!


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Kolothos said:


> Some more pictures of the City Union Line. Still occasionally used for freight and passenger stock movements. The line weaves it's way through more forgotten parts of Glasgow's city centre.
> 
> It's a wonderful asset to the city, and it's crying out to be reused!


An asset it might be. There is, however, no potential for passenger services on this line. And that's why it won't see more than the occasional freight train.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

There's definitely potential. It was axed along with St. Enoch station in the 60s, but electrifying the route and providing passenger services opens up new possibilities:

- Frees up capacity at Central by allowing trains from the south to terminate elsewhere (High Street or Hyndland). Extra capacity may be needed for High Speed rail in the future, and extra capacity could also allow for more frequent suburban trains.
- A new station at West Street creates an interchange to Subway for commuters coming in on the Paisley corridor.
- Returns rail services to the Gorbals.
- Creates new interchange at Glasgow Cross, so commuters from the south can travel to Queen Street (directly) and Central (by changing to the Argyle Line) without having to walk.
- Allows for through rail services between Edinburgh and Paisley (and on to Glasgow and Prestwick Airports).


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Passenger services on this line were abandoned for a good reason. They simply provided only limited use. By-passing both mainline termini of the city is barely advantageous. And the at-grade junctions on either end of the City Union line do actually cost capacities on the North Clyde line as well as the Inverclyde line.

Glasgow would certainly do well with a line crossing the city from north to south. But such a line needs platforms at Queens Street and Glasgow Central to provide interchanges to mainline services. The City Union line is barely suitable to provide such a link.


----------



## streetquark (May 22, 2009)

flierfy said:


> ^^ Passenger services on this line were abandoned for a good reason. They simply provided only limited use. By-passing both mainline termini of the city is barely advantageous. And the at-grade junctions on either end of the City Union line do actually cost capacities on the North Clyde line as well as the Inverclyde line.
> 
> Glasgow would certainly do well with a line crossing the city from north to south. But such a line needs platforms at Queens Street and Glasgow Central to provide interchanges to mainline services. The City Union line is barely suitable to provide such a link.


Its not as if the line goes through the edge of Glasgow. Within spitting distance of Argyle St and just missing the High Street is central but perhaps a bit like going through Aldgate before the City expanded. So not ideal for a full RER that wants to knit lots of suburban services together and link up with mainline termini. But is that what is being proposed?

The ELL was turned into a cross route, services can be metro (by Glasgow standards), it depends on demand too, but I wonder were you one of the doubters who thought London Overground was ridiculous, that it would never work and struggle to get patronage? There were enough self-appointed experts on this forum who were. The same arguments were trotted out. That something was not done in the past is a poor and usually turning out to be false argument. This was a heavily used freight line. If you can answer how it is no more without conceding to changing local, social and economic conditions then maybe you have a point worth considering.

There's plenty of scope for regeneration and areas that need serving with a local service. An interchange station at Glasgow Cross is fairly central and helps connects the line to other services and it could all potentially be 4-tracked. In the south there is no at grade and there are disused alignments that could connect directly to all 5 routes. In the north grade separation is more difficult but not essential for a good additional service. I would want to know what practical considerations and costs might be involved with extra tracking through Bellgrove, grade separation, deviation of the route north of the river for other destinations etc first before dismissing and using amateur arguments.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Just look at how well used Partick is compared to 10 years ago. Many people now choose to travel to Partick to get their connecting train, rather than travel to Central/Queen Street.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Subway station improvements:


david_gla said:


> I'm really impressed with the rebranding. It makes the stations look much nicer. Seems like all the island platform stations south of the Clyde are either done or almost complete. West Street even looks alright now! Got a few pictures, mostly of Bridge St but one of Kinning Park too.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

More station 'refresh' stuff.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

It's great that they're redeveloping the stations, though I will miss how unique and retro the stations were (I've been to Glasgow on two separate occasions and love the place). Not too keen on the font they've used either, looks like they just tried to find the 'most futuristic' one of MS Office 2000. It won't age very well, and it already looks tired.


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kolothos said:


> .. an interchange at West Street with the Subway would be incorporated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So if they build a new city centre station accessed via the City Union Line what's the likely stopping pattern at West Street? Lets say half of services from Ayrshire/Inverclyde/East Kilbride/Kilmarnock are re-routed to the new city centre station and half continue to Central. Would everything stop at West St?


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe it would only be SPT suburban and not long distance West coast mainline trains stopping at West Street. There's no reason it couldn't be opened along with the subway modernisation


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

DaeguDuke said:


> I believe it would only be SPT suburban and not long distance West coast mainline trains stopping at West Street. There's no reason it couldn't be opened along with the subway modernisation


WCML trains approach from the other side of the city, so West Street would be the final stop before Central Station for Inverclyde, Ayrshire Coast and Paisley Canal line trains.


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

There is also the Crossrail proposal to build the 'Muirhouse Chord' which would connect the Kilmarnock/East Kilbride lines to the City Union Line via the West Street interchange. Even if Crossrail doesnt happen the Muirhouse Chord and City Union Line could be implemented if they decide to build a new city centre station near St Enoch. West St could then potentially serve trains from Inverclyde, Ayrshire, Renfrewshire, Dumfries, Kilmarnock, Barrhead and East Kilbride destined for either Central or St Enoch.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Crossrail would allow more capacity for intercity trains, and would give adequate space for High Speed services, negating the need for a new station, it also restores rail services to the Gorbals, and allows for direct connections to both Central (by interchanging at Glasgow Cross) and Queen Street.

Interchange is definitely something that would work in Glasgow. Many people now prefer to change at Partick rather than travel into town to catch their train. That stations passenger numbers have doubled since it's refurb. A similar set up at West Street and Glasgow Cross would no doubt be just as popular. Any route that avoids Central is very helpful to a lot of people. Glasgow is a very big city, and not everyone is travelling into town.

EDIT - Although, I will add, some serious development around West Street station is required before anything like that would be realistically considered. It's a mystery that an area with such good transport links is a wasteland.


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont think it would be necessary to wait for the area to develop. In fact building the interchange would be part of the pump-priming the area would need to stimulate private investment. And obviously it would deliver immediate benefits in terms of improved connectivity between heavy rail and subway.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

'Fastlink' BRT route details in the Pacific Quay area:


M_Riaz said:


> Came across the Route for Fastlink @ Pacific Quay/Govan Road, they are cutting in at the edges of the route to create anew path for the Fastlink route. Looks like its gona be quite a tight route here in time to come with density increasing as time goes on and the traffic lanes being narowed from the offramp at squinty bridge to the route going through pacific drive,looks like film city at Govan town hall are loosing their parking spaces too.
> 
> Fastlink Phase 5


As you can see, we're looking at quite a high level of segregation, which is encouraging. Hopefully this should make it relatively easy to lay tramlines in the future if need be (that's not to say disruption won't happen, but it will be of managable levels.)


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Queen Street (North Clyde Line platforms)








http://urbanglasgow.co.uk/archive/glasgow-train-stations__o_t__t_1025.html


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Plenty of train spotters about to provide video..

334s on the North Clyde Line


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Kelvinhall is getting it's overhaul.


Jamandell (d69) said:


> I snapped this in Kevinhall today after returning from 11 days abroad. Caught me completely by surprise!


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Are they retaining that arc along the sides? Seems like the stations would feel bigger if they simply retiled the wall


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm hoping they don't. The wall behind the arc is the original victorian station wall. With some restoration, the station would look fantastic. The original ceiling was glass, so natural light could come in. I'd love for that to be cleaned!


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

Great documentary about Glasgow Underground in 1977, from NellyM channel on YouTube:


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Clyde Fastlink is making progress. Unfortunately we're getting single entry buses with a crappy looking livery.


M_Riaz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqhQdQUqhx0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still though, hopefully it will be integrated into Glasgow's Oyster-style system, the *Bramble*!










CalumCookable said:


> The Bramble card:
> 
> http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/...tickets-to-be-called-bramble-127839n.21363997


West Street will be the first station to replace the current turnstile ticket gates with the smart glass gates.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Some good material coming out of SPT with regards to Smart Ticketing and Fastlink. 

Here's a very slick bit of web design explaining how to use your new smart ticket.

On reading some material on the web, it seems to be that the new SPT smart card will be compatible with the Scotrail network within the SPT zones. The new SPT smart card will also be available for the new Fastlink BRT line.

Smart ticket gates and validation points are already in place at some Scotrail stations across Glasgow, and the installation of new gates on the Subway will begin in the next few weeks, starting at West Street. The Smart Card website will update itself as these become active.










So, by the end of this year, Glasgow should have quite a well integrated public transport system. The only question mark is what the bus operators will do. Pressure is being put on the government to make participation in such schemes mandatory, but for now the SPT will have to convince companies like First to 'join in'.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Edinburgh and Glasgow commuter rail electrification. This map shows the main commuter routes in Scotland's central belt. Once this is completed, extra capacity will be available at Glasgow Central by re-routing some commuter lines under Glasgow onto the Argyle Line, and most of Glasgow's rail services (that big cluster of lines on the west) will be fully electric.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Smart tickets are on the way in...


farazilu said:


> Cessnock Subway station


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Kolothos said:


> The only question mark is what the bus operators will do. Pressure is being put on the government to make participation in such schemes mandatory, but for now the SPT will have to convince companies like First to 'join in'.


First runs scotrail/spt trains so it's in their own interest to participate in the scheme. Especially if it means more people using trains and buses for their journeys. I also wonder how much money the cards themselves make the owners from unspent balances, presumably they could earn interest on the money stored on them too


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

First Glasgow (who run the buses) and First Scotrail are both two completely separate companies. First Glasgow is totally on it's own to run the buses as it wishes, wheras First Scotrail have to run the trains to standards set by Transport Scotland, i.e, a regulated service run to requirement by a private operator.

Scotrail have already shown signs of smart ticket integration. Yellow tap points are appearing all over Glasgow's stations, yet the buses won't do anything unless there's a very good reason (for them) to do so. Some re-regulation of the buses is key to make things work properly.


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Kolothos said:


> Yep, diesel 156s do the odd run to Newcastle Central via Carlisle.
> Probably not the greatest of journeys...


Tell me about it. I had to travel to Dumfries one time. On the way back up, the train had it's heating on full blast all the way from Kilmarnock to Central. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.spt.co.uk/smart/

Cessnock, Kinning Park, West St. and Bridge St. all online with smart gates! I know it seems sad, but I bloody can't wait to tap through. ''Just lit aw them cairds in London int it? Pure modern''.

The day when I don't have to keep an eye out for the ticky will be a great one!


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Shields Rd, Cowcaddens and St. George's Cross have now been upgraded with new gates. Glaswegians are slowly learning the ways of the smart card. We no longer throw our tickets on the floor after putting them through the old turnstiles!

*Hillhead*









*Kelvinhall* (the old, the older, and the new)








http://thinkvisual.wordpress.com/

Keeping the 70s forms, but introducing a new identity and a more 'icy' modernistic palette. I sometimes wonder if I'll long for the cream and brown of the ''Underground'' of the past in a few decades time, where you crowded onto a narrow, exposed, platform, held your stance against the howling wind and smell of the approaching train, and then huddled in with a bunch of strangers, bending to the shape of the door to get floor space. Off for a wee shoogle.

I felt they could have restored a station to it's Victorian form, with natural light and pastel tones, but this is unlikely. Hopefully we don't repeat the mistake of the late 70s and completely erase the Subway's heritage. Back then, the city seemed intent on destroying what was left of 'old' Glasgow, but now we want to preserve what makes our city so great. I do hope we keep some little momentos of the past around, I'd hate to travel in a sterile 'modern' Metro...

*Kelvinhall* (some time in the 90s...)


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

*North Clyde Line* - Charing Cross
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/clagmonster/3238736279/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gpollara/6122037398/

*Argyle Line* - Anderston








http://www.flickr.com/photos/killie65/5008997005/


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

A 'new' video on Youtube, documenting the Subway's last days in 1977.





''If the water comes up, nd gets intae the motors, the motors ur cooked.''


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Went through Bridge St yesterday. Loving the look of the new gates.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's








_Glaswegians revolt over ticket changes for 'Clockwork orange' subway system
_
"..._the new card readers won't be able to track the number of journeys someone takes, but for £300m they should be able to buy machines that can count to 20._ ..."​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

What went wrong with the subway on Friday morning?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:dunno: next most recent found:

21 Aug 2013








_Cross-party political campaign fights to save Glasgow Subway sign

POLITICAL heavyweights have joined in a fight to save a 24-year-old metal sign that adorns a Glasgow Subway station._​


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

trainrover said:


> Yesterday's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing with this is, people don't seem to realise that the new cards will be PAYG, which means they will be able to use their card when they wish without it running out, just like the old 10 and 20 journey tickets.

SPT could be doing more to highlight this, but still, people are eejits.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Naah ... the eejit factor lies in the person who supposes his reply performs conning better than any one of SPT's rackets can cough up


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

The smart gates are going up at Buchanan Street. Went through on Friday afternoon and the old ones were gone.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

*Glasgow Central Station - Approach* (Looking south)


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is a ridiculous amount of switches for the Central Station! Great transit network.


----------



## leecamp7 (Oct 21, 2013)

Since the Subway reopened there's been a maintenance facility at Govan which is wholly above ground, including a short test track on a former railway alignment. But all of the passenger line is underground.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Dalmarnock - *Argyle Line*










http://www.glasgowarchitecture.co.uk/dalmarnock_station.htm


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Muirend Station on the south side of Glasgow earlier today:










Muirend is on the Neilston branch of the Cathcart Circle lines. It's 4 miles and 6 stops from Glasgow Central. Journey time to Central is 13-18 minutes. All stations between Muirend and Central have island platforms. The station was opened in 1903 and the ticket office is a listed building.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Aaaah, Muirend station, oh to be 15 with a bottle of cider again...


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Dalmuir - *North Clyde Line*/*Argyle Line*/*West Highland Line*









Overview of the Singer platforms from Duntocher Rd. The 'portacabins' on the right were replaced by a purpose built structure in 2013 (see image below).









The aforementioned replacement ticket office and waiting room on platform 3. A massive improvement over the portacabins which were around when the 303s were still in service. 









A class 320 leaves the station bound for Lanark (I think) on the Yoker branch, heading under Duntocher Rd.









The Yoker branch platforms. 

Opened in 1858 (possibly) by the Glasgow, Dumbarton & Helensburgh Railway, this was the junction with the Glasgow, Yoker and Clydebank Railway. It now serves as the terminus for trains from Springburn, Larkhall, Motherwell and Lanark and a calling point for trains to Edinburgh, Helensburgh, Airdrie, Balloch, Oban, Mallaig, Fort William and the Highland Caledonian Sleeper.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

That's the first I've seen of Dalmuir since it's 'overhaul'.


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ Newton is getting new lifts and stairs, which look similar to the ones that have sprung up at Hyndland and Dalmuir.
Now if they could replace the stairs (and the station building) at Singer, I'd really be happy. Lost count of how many times I've nearly broken my neck running down those stairs to catch my train, often in vain.
This what it looks like at the moment from Kilbowie Road:









And from the platforms:


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Cumbernauld Line Electrification:



Black Watch said:


> Cumbernauld Line electrification
> 25th November 2013
> 
> 
> ...


A few other little bits - 

- Rolling annual patronage on the SPT (Greater Glasgow & Strathclyde) area of the national rail network was 56.62 million as of October this year.


- New ''Multipass'' electronic wallet system to be trialled within Glasgow and selected routes into London early next year.

- SPT in discussions with Scotrail over Subway/Rail integration in 2014


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

Clydebank - North Clyde Line/Argyle Line









Looking towards Dalmuir on the east-bound platform.








The waiting room and ticket office on the east-bound platform from the footbridge.

The station (which was formerly known as Clydebank Central) dates from 1897, when the North British Railway commissioned a link line from the former Glasgow, Yoker and Clydebank Railway route from Jordanhill through to Dalmuir on the Glasgow, Dumbarton and Helensburgh Railway. It replaced the original GY&CR Clydebank terminus, which was then re-named Clydebank East (closed in 1959).​


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Kelvinhall has since been finished. But it looked damn cool during it's refurb!









Subway tunnels... Still the originals!









Recent branding excercise at Buchanan Street









Partick Interchange - Rail, Subway & Bus.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From SPT official:



> http://www.spt.co.uk/2014/01/work-due-to-start-on-the-subways-flagship-city-centre-station/
> 
> *Work due to start on the Subway’s flagship city centre station*
> Posted 22 January 2014
> ...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Passenger flows will improve greatly with the removal of the central ticket office. This will be a very dramatic transformation!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from SPT:



> http://www.spt.co.uk/2014/01/deputy...y-unveils-1-7m-revamped-ibrox-subway-station/
> 
> *Deputy First Minister officially unveils £1.7m revamped Ibrox Subway Station*
> Posted 27 January 2014
> ...


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Bowling - North Clyde Line*

Looking towards Kilpatrick:









Looking towards Dumbarton:









An Glasgow bound train calls at the station:









A West Highland service passes through:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/02/25/new-images-show-future-of-glasgow-queen-street-station/
> 
> *New images show future of Glasgow Queen Street station*
> 25 FEB, 2014
> ...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Will be a welcome addition to the city.

Queen Street already handles 20m passengers a year. I think you'd struggle to find a similar sized station handling that many passengers outside of London.

Central and Queen Street alone handle more passengers than the entire Manchester Station Zone combined. This doesn't include the five other Network Rail stations within the Anderston/City ward of Glasgow.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Flythrough of new Glasgow Queen Street station building:


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Some pictures from the Glasgow area taken last Sunday and Monday:


Interior of Paisley Gilmour St station 23rd February 2014


318 256 Partick 23 February 2014


334 038 Dumbarton Central 23 February 2014


334 038 Dumbarton Central 23 February 2014

More here:
http://smu.gs/Mv2Xpd


----------



## Hawick_1987 (Apr 7, 2014)

I would very much appreciate it, if the user 'Kotholos' stopped infringing my copyright. After stumbling across dozens of photographs that I have taken the time and effort to capture on this thread (and others), I have received neither due credit, nor recompense for my troubles. Please be aware sir, that failure to remove any photographs linked to the Hawick_1987 Photobucket account, will result in action under section 4 of the Copyright, Designs and Patents Act 1988.

If in any doubt, please PM me.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Published by SPT on the 28th March:



> http://www.spt.co.uk/corporate/2014...vests-further-1m-to-get-ready-for-new-trains/
> 
> *Strathclyde Partnership for Transport invests further £1m to get ready for new trains*
> 28/03/2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Herald Scotland:



> http://www.heraldscotland.com/sport...sgow-subway-to-work-around-the-clock.24239973
> 
> *Glasgow Subway to work around the clock*
> 16 May 2014
> ...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

With Glasgow being given access to a City Deal (Wherby the eight local authorities which make up the Greater Glasgow Urban Area will work closer together under a similar arrangement to that of the West Midlands or Greater Manchester), the headline project which this will allow is the Glasgow Airport Rail Link.

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/u/glasgow-set-for-500m-28000-job-boost-from-cameron.1404383107



> The cash boost will go towards a new fund which will support infrastructure projects such as a new airport rail link, major improvements to the region's road and bus network and the development of new business sites.
> 
> In 2006, the Scottish Parliament passed the Glasgow Airport Rail Link which would have resulted in trains between Central Station and the airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

It's £25 mill per annum. So rounding up for inflation GARL should be good to start in.. 2024/2025. Yaaaaaay! </sarcasm>


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

St. Enoch concourse making progress in time for the Commonwealth Games.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115676938&postcount=1903


david_gla said:


> St Enoch today.


And Queen Street Low Level is the first of the LL line stations to be refurbished!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114156190&postcount=3899


david_gla said:


> The new Queen St low level, with the yellow panels gone, and new seating. Few things I'm not happy about;
> 
> 1) There's now far less seating than before.
> 2) Signage is atrocious. There's two arrows for the stairs which either point to "George Square" (with a photo of George Sq next to it, red tarmac and all!), the other way points to "Customer Service and Ticket Gates" (with a photograph of the ticket gates next to it!) WTF? What was wrong with Way Out or Main/High Level Station? Also they have removed signage for the Glasgow Airport Bus Link and also for the Subway. Complete balls-up.
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More photos from St. Enoch station, taken from SPT's website:


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Great pictures. The transformation is quite remarkable. I use St. Enoch frequently!

In heavy rail news, Hitachi have put forward their intention to supply trains for the flagship EGIP project, which will electrify the main Edinburgh-Glasgow commuter railway.

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/train-firm-bid-for-city-line-deal-172381n.24804341



> The designs were displayed in London by Hitachi Rail Europe which is in competition to operate commuter trains as part of the £741million Edinburgh-Glasgow Improvement Programme (EGIP) and in east London.
> 
> The company said the AT200 trains, to be made at Hitachi's new 100-125mph train factory under construction in Newton Aycliffe in County Durham, will offer a comfortable passenger environment.
> 
> Carriages will have inter-vehicle gangways for better use of passenger space, tables and toilet facilities, LED lighting throughout, air conditioning as standard, USB and power sockets available at every seat as well as passenger wi-fi provision.


The new service will require eight car units. Services will continue to be 4tph (every 15 minutes), but bear in mind there are three other Glasgow-Edinburgh routes, and the Scottish Government are in the planning stages of a new ''high speed'' line.

Hitachi are also bidding for the London Overground, supplying more 'metro' style variants of their new unit. It'd be great to see those replace the ageing 314s and 318/320s on the South-Suburban and Low Level lines.



















The E&G line is a very important one for the Central Belt, so we deserve something good. I also expect Bombardier and Siemens to put forward their units too for use on this line.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Herald Scotland:



> http://www.heraldscotland.com/comme...t-rail-link-may-be-back-on-the-table.25092370
> 
> *INSIDE TRACK: Glasgow airport rail link may be back on the table*
> Thursday 21 August 2014
> ...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Services on the Whifflet Line, which is currently operated by DMUs into Glasgow Central High Level, are being diverted onto the underground Argyle Line in the next few months as the Whifflet Line electrification is completed. This will add an extra 2tph between Cambuslang and Anderston, bringing this section of the Argyle Line up to 8tph.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from SPT:



> http://www.spt.co.uk/2014/08/st-enoch-subway-station-modernisation-works-ramps-up/
> 
> *St Enoch Subway station modernisation works ramp up*
> 26 August 2014
> ...


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

With the City Deal coming, a link to the Airport is somewhat back on the cards.



Chris99 said:


> Sounds like a heavy rail link is a non starter as I expected.
> 
> One possible Tram train route shown here:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe the city deal is not enough to even just pay the interest each year on loans to build the airport link. £10mill a year was the figure?


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Not too clued up on the financial details, so I'm not sure. Would be similar to how Greater Manchester funded it's Metrolink extension (I think).


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

DaeguDuke said:


> I believe the city deal is not enough to even just pay the interest each year on loans to build the airport link. £10mill a year was the figure?





Kolothos said:


> Not too clued up on the financial details, so I'm not sure. *Would be similar to how Greater Manchester funded it's Metrolink extension (I think).


Looking at City Deal as a whole, the councils will spend the full £1.13 billion in the first 10 years but will only receive £400 million in grant payments in that period. So they will have to borrow £730 million in years 1-10 then pay off the debt using annual City Deal grant instalments received in years 11-20. If GDP growth targets are not met and future instalments are withheld the councils will be solely responsible for the outstanding debt, so there's a fair degree of risk involved.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks. So the funding is £40 mill a year. That's about half a mile of track if the Edinburgh trams are anything to go by..


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
The edinburgh trams were hideously mismanaged, so you can pretty much halve the price to get a reasonable estimate.


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

DaeguDuke said:


> Thanks. So the funding is £40 mill a year. That's about half a mile of track if the Edinburgh trams are anything to go by..


Yes over the first 10 years that's the average. It'll be paid in annual instalments: £30m pa in years 1-5; a total of £250m in years 6-10; £300m in years 11-15; and £300m in years 16-20. Payments beyond year 5 all subject to passing 5-yearly reviews of course.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

SPT announced this month that they appointed architects for Bridge Street, Cessnock, Kelvinbridge and Shields Road subway stations. Taken from here:
http://www.spt.co.uk/subway/modernisation/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

St Enoch station upgrade has began:



david_gla said:


> St Enoch - Demolition of old entrance and rebar appearing for new entrance.
> 
> 
> Hillhead - New Tinderbox coffee bar.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some pics from St. Enoch station, taken from Scottish subforum:



Black Watch said:


> Taken today:





david_gla said:


> Can't believe how quick this has gone up. The scale is impressive too.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Its so easy to use the subway system when travelling around the city. The price is great too.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Subaway said:


> So is the Tram-train scheme a dodo now?


Still in planning stage


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> Still in planning stage


Also still waiting on the results from network rail of the tram-train-trial due to start (next year in Sheffield?). Ain't going to happen before 2018 I reckon


----------



## Subaway (Apr 12, 2015)

Amazing graphics!


----------



## Subaway (Apr 12, 2015)

Interesting thing about the Tram-Train v Bus times, is it is based on the current traffic flow experience on the M8. Guess what, car ownership is booming non-car owning households are acquiring wheels and existing owners are a acquiring a second vehicle, so imagine the impact on schedules of +5%, +10% traffic levels as car ownership booms down the years


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from SPT:



> http://www.spt.co.uk/2015/05/big-changes-at-buchanan-street-subway/
> 
> *Big changes at Buchanan Street Subway*
> 1 May 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From The Scottsman:



> http://www.scotsman.com/news/transport/driverless-cabs-plan-for-glasgow-subway-1-3676761
> 
> *Driverless cabs plan for Glasgow Subway*
> Monday 02 February 2015
> ...


----------



## Chris99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hitachi AT200 stakeholder consultation.

http://www.spokes.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/1506-EGIT-trains-cons-presentation.pdf


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

St. Enoch station:



MacBorracho said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^St. Enoch station again, without fences:



david_gla said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Evening Times:



> http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/13599272.Month_long_closure_for_Glasgow_Subway/
> 
> *Month long closure for Glasgow Subway*
> Saturday 15 August 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Modernization at Govan station continues:



AshAshAsh said:


> Works going on at Govan, the false ceiling is down, and the alcoves on the platforms have been screened off (I assume this is where the lifts are going to be installed?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fastlink is for Clyde Fastlink, city's new BRT


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

BRT is a stretch. It's more like a £40m bus lane now.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Kolothos said:


> BRT is a stretch. It's more like a £40m bus lane now.


Even bus lane is being generous. I like how it completely disappears near the city centre


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ort-tram-train-link-proposed.html?channel=526
> 
> *Glasgow Airport tram-train link proposed*
> Thursday, November 26, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Glasgow Subway modernisation:



Chris99 said:


> Kelvinbrige improvements to include new cupola roof and escalator cladding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Glasgow Subway modernisation:



AshAshAsh said:


> Work continues at Govan. New wall and floor tiles look much nicer than the older ones. I assume the framework hanging from the roof is for the false ceiling.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-to-rebuild-glasgow-station.html?channel=524
> 
> *Network Rail invites tenders to rebuild Glasgow station*
> Wednesday, December 30, 2015
> ...


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> More on Glasgow Subway modernisation:


How many stations are not modernized?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...upply-driverless-metro-trains-to-glasgow.html
> 
> *Stadler to supply driverless metro trains to Glasgow*
> 04 Mar 2016
> ...


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

With all this modernisation on the Subway, are there still thoughts of extending the route. Glasgow subway must be one of the few metros in the world still more or less the same size as when it opened.


----------

